# rough idle and cuts off,how to tell if coils is bad



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

got a 86 720 auto 2.4.it has a miss and a rough idle and when let off of the gas it goes dead.does anyone know why and what can i do.also how can i tell if the coils needs to be replaced?thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the resistance on the coil.
AutoZone.com | Repair Info | Coil - Ignition - How To Instructions


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

If you have an EGR valve ,see if you can move the diaphram by pushing it up with your finger.mine was frozen. this part can cause a lot of problems. i read in another forum a person with a Z had your symptom and replaced his. Clean out the pipe connected to it .I ran a small chain back and forth, then washed it out.Hope this is gives you a place to look. glassman


----------

